# post hole digger storage?



## donw78025 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello all. I'm looking for some ideas of how to store the post hole digger. I prop it up on a sawhorse, but that's not quite the right solution. Any suggestions on hanging it, say from a tree limp or such?
Thanks, Don


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have seen a picture of a wooden support that a guy made. I saved it somewhere and I can post it if you're interested. He used it to store the PHD inside his garage/barn and it allowed him to move it around more easily and safely. If you are going to store it outside then a chain over a tree limb would work too.


----------



## donw78025 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks chrpmaster,

No, don't bother to find the picture. I don't anticipate storing inside and I certainly will not move it around! At least not until we get barn built. I guess a tree limb or the sawhorse I'm using is the best short term solution. Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Don, I built an outrigger off the side of my barn outside. I mounted an eye bolt on the pivot point of the PHD, and hang it from the outrigger. Makes hooking and dishooking a snap! Plus it's out of the weather under the roof eave, yet doesn't take up space either because it's hanging.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by music in a bott _
> *Don, I built an outrigger off the side of my barn outside. I mounted an eye bolt on the pivot point of the PHD, and hang it from the outrigger. Makes hooking and dishooking a snap! Plus it's out of the weather under the roof eave, yet doesn't take up space either because it's hanging. *


Got any pics of the storage set up? I would be very interested in seeing how you did that. Plus, we just LOVE pics around here!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Got any pics of the storage set up? I would be very interested in seeing how you did that. Plus, we just LOVE pics around here!  *


 Chief, I'll put something up tomorrow, when it's light out. It's actually one of the log beams that carry my roof support. I had extended it out for the roof eaves. Years later, after getting the PHD, and struggling and cussing under my breath, with each mount up and dismount, I was standing there with a set of tire chains in my hand, thinking "Man, there's gotta be an easier way!" Now, I just back up to the barn and pick up the main tube and hook it up first, then swing up the triangle for the two bottom links, then the drive shaft. Lastly, I just hit the rock shaft to lift the works up enough to take slack off the chain for the unhook. Like I said, I put some pictures up tomorrow. You guys can get a glimps of my totally free building, I mentioned something about, in another post.....


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have land pride post hole digger for my kubota b2320 i just dig hole in the ground let it sit in the dirt its easy to unhook that way, There to heavey to move around. i even sprayed bottle of P B blast on it an all the pivit points or breack free clp cleaner you can get that stuff in the sporting good department at walmart its in with gun cleaning supplies. or use some ole miltary grease to prevent rust grease works the best i think nut you can always cover it with tarp like i did


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rocking 416 _
> *I have land pride post hole digger for my kubota b2320 i just dig hole in the ground let it sit in the dirt its easy to unhook that way, There to heavey to move around. i even sprayed bottle of P B blast on it an all the pivit points or breack free clp cleaner you can get that stuff in the sporting good department at walmart its in with gun cleaning supplies. or use some ole miltary grease to prevent rust grease works the best i think nut you can always cover it with tarp like i did *


 See what I was saying about learning even from young guys! I had never thought about doing that 416! Chief, and friends here, I'll still post some photos on here, to illustrate the placement of the eye bolt, to capture the pivot point which allows the weight of the PHD to nuetralize the weight at the 3point hook up. the top member can be lifted with a finger! I still like 416s idear because if ever you're in a fix or something. Good suggestion.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well.......I was going to toss up some pictures here, but can't figure it out! No link that I can see......Any input would be surely appreciated. Chris


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Aghh! Here we go! Pictures of my hanging PHD! Hope this helps guys!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I know, I know......Kabota orange. Blasphemy! It was $200 though. Couldn't pass it up!:spinsmile


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nother shot....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Remember now....That my garage cost me zero! But it is sealed up and lockable.:blacksuit


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great idea on the PHD storage Chris. 

Now we have to have a new thread with pics and story of this free garage! :smiles:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Great idea on the PHD storage Chris.
> 
> Now we have to have a new thread with pics and story of this free garage! :smiles: *


 Well, it's hard to tell, but the location of the eye bolt makes the tong very easy to lift up. That garage is a masterpiece! I will feature it for you guys. It sort of reminds me of the Partridge family bus! I'll see about getting the photos I have, up for you all!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I have two wood posts in the ground about 30" apart. I drilled a 2" hole through the tops of both (the holes line up with each other). I raise the PHD, back it between the posts, slide a pipe through the holes , let the PDH down, unhook and drive away.

I've also hung mine from rafters in a shed, but this is way eaier (for me).

My 40x75 barn cost me less the $1500 to build - most of that being screws, nails, bolts, etc. I used salvage materials. The only new lumber I bought was $500 worth of 2x4 roof nailers.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *I have two wood posts in the ground about 30" apart. I drilled a 2" hole through the tops of both (the holes line up with each other). I raise the PHD, back it between the posts, slide a pipe through the holes , let the PDH down, unhook and drive away.
> 
> I've also hung mine from rafters in a shed, but this is way eaier (for me).
> ...


I like the idea with sliding the pipe between two posts. :thumbsup: 

$1500 for a 40x75 barn is definitely a thrifty cost outlay for a building like that. Wish I could pull that off here.  Lumber and construction materials have gotten so expensive! :dazed:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

You got that right Randy. I was pricing out an extension on my little pole barn (16X20) to double its size. :dazed: It is 2 - 3 times as much as I spent 9 years ago to put up the original one.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *You got that right Randy. I was pricing out an extension on my little pole barn (16X20) to double its size. :dazed: It is 2 - 3 times as much as I spent 9 years ago to put up the original one. *


 Isn't it rediculous? In 2004, concrete was running 60 a yard, now it's over $100. Same year 12-2 Romex was $38 for 250 ft, now, it's $85! Our wages sure haven't gone up any though! Nuff said. When I was figuring out my center point for the eyebolt location on my PHD, I actually used a chain under the tongue, but I couldn't get it back far enough to where the weight would hold it down. Ultimately, I had to put the eye in, further back, to get a good balance point.


----------



## Supertime (Mar 17, 2010)

Clever solution. Is it still hanging?


----------

